# What is your average posts per day?



## SkyRunner (Jun 30, 2012)

What is your average number of posts per day? 

In case you don't know this, it should tell you when you go under community and the first box that says, "Hey (insert your username, this is your general forum information."


----------



## Tetsonot (Nov 22, 2012)

It says 4, but according to my profile it's actually 3.71 as of right before I made this post. So it's already going to be out of date as soon as this post exists.
Whatever.


----------



## NuthatchXi (Jul 18, 2012)

Two, evidently.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

3.25 posts per day.


----------



## tympanon (May 1, 2011)

0 :tongue:

When active, I'd say I make 3-4 post a day. But there are just extended periods of time I don't come here at all.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

7.15 or so my profile says


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

Quite a lot, but I think it will die down soon. I don't really like to use the word die. I've used it again.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

4/3.77 posts per day~


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

0.85 posts per day.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

5.39


----------



## Iridescent (Dec 30, 2011)

0.91/1. I've been here just over a year, so that seems right.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

16.41. Used to be 35.40 hahah. And I've been here for 2 and a half weeks.


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

3


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Pretty sure it said 2.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

5.

What makes that go up, even? :laughing:


----------

